# What to do with bucklings?



## sask820205 (Mar 22, 2015)

We bought two Nubian cross (all milk breeds) does last year for milk and they both gave birth to triplets last week. We are trying to decide what to do with the kids. We have three bucklings and three doelings. We are keeping the doelings but are unsure of what to do with the bucklings. I am assuming that one cannot be kept to breed the females again! So we were thinking of selling them because we don't know what else to do with them. I'm wondering what others usually do with their bucklings? And if we sell them, should we castrate them first or sell them as bucks?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sell them. Put them in the freezer. Better off banding them and selling as wethers.


----------



## sask820205 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you. Why is it better to sell them as wethers? We had trouble finding a buck in our area last year for breeding our does, so I assumed that it would be better to sell as bucks, that maybe others were needing them also. But I've read that selling as wethers is better in a few places now and I'm not sure why.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You don't need to whether them if you are wanting to sell them as breeders. It is up to you on how you want to do it, but yeah, sell them and use the money for feed or meds ect. If your area is hard to find Sire's, that is a good way to sell them. Or maybe trade someone for a herdsire, for your does.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It really depends on your situation. Really, we as goat breeders, only want the very very best bucks to remain as bucks so that the market isn't flooded with poor quality breeding animals. That is why some breeders will wether and sell males as pets/companion animals/meat etc. If breeding bucks are difficult to find in your area, then you can consider leaving them intact. But I would make sure they don't have any significant genetic flaws: bad teat structure, parrot mouth, wry face, etc. If you leave them intact, you'll have to separate them from the does and doelings around 12 weeks old.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is what I do:

I advertise my kids for sale early on, even dam raised ones. I advertise the males as bucks, but say I will wether if the buyers wants. That way I leave it up to the person buying. I have 1 price for purebred/registered bucks who have what they need to be a good herd sire, and another price for unregistered bucks or wethers. Almost all of my unregistered bucks leave as wethers. If they don't sell by the time they are 3 months old, I call a dealer and he buys those that are left. The dealers around here prefer to buy bucklings rather than wethers. That is why I do not automatically wether the grade bucklings. Three months is when I ship because I don't trust them with the does after that age as bucks. I do not have a lot of room for the goats, so if they can't be in the pen with the doe herd, they need to leave.

I keep 2 bucklings (as wethers) to raise for meat. They stay with mom and the herd until they are crated to head to freezer camp at 6 or 7 months of age. They get the same treatment all the other kids get-disbudded, cocci prevention, de-wormings, vaccines etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We also send at least 2-3 to freezer camp....and wether them so we have no worries.
I'd say unless they are good solid structure and good examples of their breeds~ I'd wether them. The reality is the boys a lot of times get sold for meat,. regardless of being wethered or not
Not saying you have to but it might take more work and time to get them sold for "pets". People do it though  Good luck!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't have too much to say here, but figured I'd put in my 2 cents 

There are a looott of mediocre bucks in the world already...too many. By no means am I saying your animals aren't quality (I'm sure they are), but just that only the most superior bucklings should be left intact. If your area has nobody to breed to, I could see the value in selling maybe 1 as a stud...however, an intact buck can do a lot of damage in the wrong hands. (too many babies and not enough care)

This is just my opinion..take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We haven't heard from sask820205. 

But we all said a mouth full, LOL.
It is up to each breeder on what they want to do, we put our advice out there and all is good. :-D

Good luck in what ever you decide sask820205.


----------



## sask820205 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been busy and I don't always get time to sit down and respond, but I have been reading the posts and I appreciate the advice. 

We originally bought our two girls for the milk for our son, not for any breeding or showing purposes. I wouldn't even know how or where to begin with something like that. We have no previous experience with goats although my parents raise cattle. But from what I can see, they don't seem to have any significant genetic flaws. We bred them to a registered Nubian buck because that was the only buck we could find in our area after a month of advertising. 

I like the idea of advertising them as both wethers and bucks - whichever the buyer wants. And if they don't sell at all then we will end up butchering them ourselves. My parents butcher their own cows, so I have help there.

I was under the impression that the bucklings could only stay with their moms/sisters until 8 weeks old and then need to be separated. Is it longer? We don't have anywhere to separate them to, so I can't wait too long. We planned on putting up a new section of fencing this year, but the ground is still frozen and we won't be able to until well after they reach 8 weeks. Can they leave their mom's at 8 weeks old?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

8 to 12 weeks is usually the weaning age.


----------

